# Moving flagged files



## Laserjerry (Aug 15, 2018)

Is there a way to move flagged rejected photos to another folder?  I only see how to delete them. I want to move them to another hard drive to keep them for future reference.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 15, 2018)

Easy steps-  
1.  Choose to look at "All Photographs" in the Catalog Panel. (You may need to expand stacks also)
2. Click on "Attribute" on the Library Filter line.  ( keyboard \ toggles the filter line on/off)
3. Click to 'highlight' the Reject Flag. (Check that other 'filters' are not active also)
4. Press [CTRL+A]  to select ALL the rejected photos.
5. Mouse 'Drag' them to the desired folder on the 'other' connected hard-drive in the Folders Panel.  (Must start the drag& drop by starting with the mouse cursor on one photo- NOT a grey border in the Grid view)


If the 'other' hard-drive is not visible in the Folders Panel- Click the + icon on the Panel header and "Add a Folder" by navigating to the 'other' drive.


----------



## Laserjerry (Aug 15, 2018)

Thank you very much. That worked perfectly.


----------

